# German Rinderroladen (Beef Olives)



## Susi (Jul 26, 2005)

"Rinderroladen" - Beef Olives

This has nothing to do with olives its just the english translation
One Rinderrolade per person is the quite adequate

4 slices of fairly thin lean beef (23cm by 33cm) or (9in by 13in).  The beef has to be thin so that you can roll it and make it into a parcel.

4 Gurkins
2 - 3 Onions
8 slices of bacon
mustard
salt and pepper
fat for frying
sting for tying the roladen up with

1. Clean the meat, pat dry, and put flat out on the kitchen top next to each other.  Make sure that the 33 inches are from top to bottom and not from side to side.  It easier to work with the meat then.

2.  Spread a thin layer of mustard over each piece of meat (only one side thats the inside). Salt and pepper each one.

3.  Place 2 slices of bacon on each slice (top to bottom) on top of the mustard.

4. Slice gurkins and onions length wise into sticks.

5.Place the onions and gurkins on top of beacon.  Please make sure that now they both lie from left to right. (now you will see why).

6. Now you must start rolling the meat together.  First fold the edges inwards, not too much just enough to make sure that the filling doesnt fall out.  Then start rolling the meat until you a package.  Tie the "Rolade" with string, also that the sides dont open.  Ready.

7. Fry the Roladen in fat until brown on all sides.  If they get a bit too brown and the bottom of the pan is also a bit brown doesnt matter you will get a good gravy out of that.

8. Add water to nearly cover the roladen.  Try to scrape the brown from the bottom of the pan a little.  Now bring to boil and let simmer for 45 mins adding water to avoid them burning. If you wish you can add some chopped onions whilst the roladen are cooking.

9.  Remove the Roladen from pan, cut off the string, place in a dish, thicken the fluid to make a gravy using corn flour, and season with salt and pepper if necessary. If it is not seasoned enough then add one or two beef oxo cubes. Pour over the roladen and serve.

Once again Potatoes and any veg.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jul 26, 2005)

That sounds really good.  I make Rouladen a little bit differently- I render bacon and onions together til they form almost a paste, skimming grease off frequently.  I then mix in a bit of bread crumbs, parsley and rubbed sage.  Then I roll a couple spoonfuls of the filling in the middle of the beef rolls, stack them in a pan and cover with gravy.  The whole mess than gets baked.  Your recipe is a bit more authentic, but mine went over really well with German tourists that ate at my Octoberfest Buffet at the place I used to run.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 26, 2005)

My parents got married in and lived in Germany for a while and broguht back many recipes.  This was a family favorite of ours.

Mom left out the pickles (bet my brother complained) and the mustard but is otherwise quite similar.

THANKS!!


----------



## Susi (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi am am posting german onion cake (Zwiebelkuchen) in the ethic so check it out

Susi


----------



## cara (Oct 9, 2005)

substitue the pickles and onions for well-spiced ground meat.. tastes great.. ;o)


----------

